# Boycott Boppy!



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bet you thought they were breastfeeding friendly, didn't you? Well, so did I. When I learned that they would be sponsoring Liz Lange's Best for Mom, Best for Baby campaign that puts formula feeding on equal footing with breastfeeding, I emailed boppy at [email protected] and expressed my displeasure. I received an email back today that said, among other things, "While we are participating in the Liz Lange events,
it's important for you to know that we support both breast and
bottle-feeding. We believe that it is the choice of the parents to
determine what is best for their families. We do not nor will we take a
position for one against the other. We simply make the number one baby
product that provides ergonomic support for moms and dads for feeding
their baby...whatever method that is."

In other words, it it important for us to know that they don't really care what we feed our babies, as long as we buy their products. I wrote an email back, and will also be contacting Mothering and La Leche League, both of whom accept advertising from this company. I feel so disappointed, and duped. I thought they believed that breastfeeding was best. I was wrong.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Ewwwwwwww. You should post this in BF Support & Activism!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

: Great,just great.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

All for the love of money!! How awful!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I've seen these used in special needs classrooms & hospitals and such-- for children way beyond the age of breastfeeding. I think they have helped more people than they have hurt-- if this item has ever harmed anyone.

Further, from the very beginning they have shown all kinds of babies using the boppy--even babies being fed by their fathers. Lots of babies get breastmilk in bottles, too.

i esp like that they show how to be close, esp since many children will not be breastfed at all, no matter who we boycott.

I won't boycott them. i always give a boppy to expecting friends, along with other baby/parent friendly itmes.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Most commericals I have seen for poppys have shown a bottlefed baby rather than the bf'ing mom using them. Their answer doesn't surprise me. Since there are many other manufacturers of similar products it'd be easy to find one that promotes bf'ing but does not promote ff'ing.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

At a recent baby shower the mama got a boppy with some travel baby bottles inside that the store told the gift giver were a must to go with the Boppy.

UGH


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelGS*
Ewwwwwwww. You should post this in BF Support & Activism!

I did but it got pulled for quoting and email and swearing. She said she would repost it minus the email and I could edit the swearing, but it never made it back up. I'll go post this now- thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
I've seen these used in special needs classrooms & hospitals and such-- for children way beyond the age of breastfeeding. I think they have helped more people than they have hurt-- if this item has ever harmed anyone.

Further, from the very beginning they have shown all kinds of babies using the boppy--even babies being fed by their fathers. Lots of babies get breastmilk in bottles, too.

i esp like that they show how to be close, esp since many children will not be breastfed at all, no matter who we boycott.

I won't boycott them. i always give a boppy to expecting friends, along with other baby/parent friendly itmes.

Have you read the rules of activism? It's not a debate forum. You are more than welcome to start a don't boycott boppy thread if you wish to support a hypocritical company that pretends to support breastfeeding and then turns around and sponsors a pro-formula rally. I'm glad there are off-label uses for a boppy-type support pillow, no one is going to die without one. Babies die because they aren't breastfed every day.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF*
Most commericals I have seen for poppys have shown a bottlefed baby rather than the bf'ing mom using them. Their answer doesn't surprise me. Since there are many other manufacturers of similar products it'd be easy to find one that promotes bf'ing but does not promote ff'ing.

I don't watch a lot of TV, and I read Mothering and New Beginnings, so I didn't know. Even on their website, the only bottle feeding pic I saw was a dad, and all the other pics were breastfeeding, so I ASSumed they were making the point that dad was feeding baby expressed breast milk.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

NO debating.

At all.

If you wish to discuss the pros and cons of boycotting boppy, that would go in BF Support and Advocacy...not here.

This is a call to action, if you don't agree with the cause...don't post. If you feel that it is inaccurate...post your own counter cause. Please don't debate on this thread.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Well that stinks, I love my boppy (I'm using it right now!) I'm not going to get rid of it since I already have it, but I won't buy any in the future and I definitely won't give it as a gift or recommend it anymore.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I actually have two (both gifts) but if I ever need a breastfeeding pillow again, I am buying from a WAHM who supports breastfeeding


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeez. Thanks for posting this. I will never buy from them.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CherryBomb*
Well that stinks, I love my boppy (I'm using it right now!) I'm not going to get rid of it since I already have it, but I won't buy any in the future and I definitely won't give it as a gift or recommend it anymore.









I have one too...should I mail it to them with "You suck" written on it? (my dd is too big for it) how much is shipping on a boppy?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy*







I have one too...should I mail it to them with "You suck" written on it? (my dd is too big for it) how much is shipping on a boppy?

:LOL Now that's activism!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Any ideas as to what to suggest to my clients, if not a boppy? (i hate to say this, but I doubt most of them would be comfortable buying from a WAHM, and not a "real company"....not my sentiments, btw)

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Aw man, what is their problem? What a waste of an opportunity they have to reach so many with a positive message. Bummer, that sux.

Take me off their customer list.


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I have never owned a Boppy but just told my dh that for our next little one that I would like one-NEVERMIND. Seriously,its ridiculous what lust for money does for people/causes that could really make a difference. Just think if they donated a $1 from every Boppy sold to help with breastfeeding education. Blech...........







:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Any ideas as to what to suggest to my clients, if not a boppy? (i hate to say this, but I doubt most of them would be comfortable buying from a WAHM, and not a "real company"....not my sentiments, btw)

Thanks,
Kelly

You're a doula, right? Have you looked at UBB's Natural Family Boutique? They sell a pillow, they have a catalog, and you could be a consultant and even get a cut of the $$$. And I am not affiliated with them. But I was, and they were great. You might want to check it out.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Annette, yep, I'm a doula and childbirth educator...

I'll check out the website, thanks for offering it. I never had a problem with the Boppy, so I never really looked into other options. There is another product I really like--like a Boppy, but it has more support, pockets, straps on, etc, but again--no idea what their ethics are like (and it's too expensive for the majority of my clients!)

But I can't bring myself to become a consultant (I esp. wouldn't feel right saying "No, I don't support Boppy's philosophies--but here--I support this! Buy it from me!" ykwim?)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

I have bought a few of these for baby showers.

Thanks for the info - I will go with another gift next time.

Jeez, what a waste. They could have said something about breastfeeding being best, but if not possible, then the product promoting bonding....








_Something_ besides the cop out they gave.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good point!


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

I think there's a pillow called "my breast friend" I would assume they supported bfing as best!







:LOL


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

How disappointing. I love(d) my boppy and always assumed it was something for crunchy bf mamas. Scratch that off my gift giving list. And if someone gets a bulk rate for shipping back boppys with You suck on them, I'm game.


----------



## Wausau74 (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
Any ideas as to what to suggest to my clients, if not a boppy? (i hate to say this, but I doubt most of them would be comfortable buying from a WAHM, and not a "real company"....not my sentiments, btw)

Thanks,
Kelly


My brest friend. never tried a boppy but I love MBF!


----------



## Roseberry (Jun 14, 2005)

I was given a 'my brest friend' as my sister-in-law used one and although I thought it was a bit cumbersome at first, it is fantastic. I love it. So comfortable and helpful. I was surprised when I went to the website at how much it was but I must say it is a wonderful help for me and I am glad I was given it.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL*
NO debating.

At all.

If you wish to discuss the pros and cons of boycotting boppy, that would go in BF Support and Advocacy...not here.

This is a call to action, if you don't agree with the cause...don't post. If you feel that it is inaccurate...post your own counter cause. Please don't debate on this thread.










Okay

~Nay


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

xpost from bf advocacy:

Just got the latest Mothering issue, and page 7 is a full-page spread for Boppy with 4 pix - upper left pic is nursing mother and baby, and text in lower right bos says Nursing, Exercising, Lounging, Sitting, Smiling. So when it comes to Mothering advertising obviously Boppy is playing the nursing card.

Hmmm, wonder if Mothering would refuse Boppy ads based on Boppy's participation in the "choices" campaign? Anyone wanna contact Mothering with the right info?


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Hmmm, wonder if Mothering would refuse Boppy ads based on Boppy's participation in the "choices" campaign? Anyone wanna contact Mothering with the right info?


I'm $orry...you think they'd care becau$e....?







:

Boppy PAID for the ad, right? Good luck!

Be$t Wi$he$,
Kelly


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, if we can't list bottles on the TP because MDC abides by the WHO code, and they've pulled other ads based on non-compliance with the WHO code, I think they might pull this one.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

aww crappp.....boppy sux. and i am so bummed. but not in the least bit surprised. money and greed. money and greed. just furthers my thinking that i am being called to firm up (as if i could any more!) my stance that FF is inferior and BF is the gold standard. "BF is better than FF" is not acceptable language - it implies that FF is the gold standard and fine to do and then that you are just "one-upping" to BF. IT IS NOT SO. this is intellectual fascism, this darn PC movement that companies want to espouse. it is and MUST be that "FF IS INFERIOR FEEDING!!!!" no exceptions in my speech. there is nothing "better" you JUST breastfeed. period. if you FF, you are doing less than right. if you espouse the PC movement, you are only hurting the future generations. no one is better off for lying or being wishy washy.

back to the alternatives to boppy issue: i have a hugster and loved it. i hated the boppy b/c it was designed for tiny moms. i have been back and forth from sizes 14 to 18 during my pregnancies and nursing so the hugster fit me better. got it at a babies r us (probably on the boycott lists though, huh?)
anyone know if hugster actually supports nursing or do they ride the PC pony also?


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Grrr, I'm so mad at Boppy now. I will definitely boycott them.

We should put together a list of other pillow makers.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

So what is an alternative to boppy. I like the simplicity of it and that it is so much more than a breastfeeding pillow. My dd used hers for everything. tummy time, hanging out, propping her up for pictures, extra support while she was still tippy and now at 2 1/2 she sleeps with it at night. The ones with straps and pockets have such a limited life
















pout pout

I agree they have never been beastfeeding exlusive and have always swayed with whomever they were avertising with, nor have they even been marketing themselve as an exclusively feeding tool. it is a pillow. only a pillow. but there are other pillows out there too who are made by companies that support breastfeeding.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you read the thread, lots of people have offered alternatives to the boppy.
I did a google search for C shaped nursing pillow and came up with these results
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...pillow&spell=1


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
If you read the thread, lots of people have offered alternatives to the boppy.
I did a google search for C shaped nursing pillow and came up with these results
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...pillow&spell=1

Ah, but do we know if those companies are breastfeeding supportive?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, I didn't personally research them all since I don't need to buy a nursing pillow right now. I am sure some are, and some aren't.


----------



## yummy3mummy (Jul 26, 2005)

boppy isn't the only company that makes...ummm...boppy's, I had one that was from a thrift store that was a different brand name, just find a more bf supportive company, I mean look at all the baby sling makers for an example.
Better yet make your own they are so simple. that to me is real do it yourself activism. Money is the god they worship. the sad truth of this world.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow this sucks!!!! It sucks that Liz Lange is doing this.









I was at a local Breastfeeding Boutique (A Mother's Haven in Encino, Los Angeles) and overheard the owner say that Boppy's were the worse BFing pillows anyway. (They are designed to be baby proppers, not necessarily for BFing, KWIM?)

Here are the pillows she sold in her store:

Anna Nursing Pillow, $49.95 - endorsed by LLL (that's a LLL Link.)
Developed by a nursing mom, this is good for singleton's or twins.

The Anna Pillow - homepage
more info, pictures

Kozy Kushion
Wow, it says it does NOT have chemical flame retardants.









She listed a third, but I can't find it online.
Tulle-a-Lu Cuddler


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
If you read the thread, lots of people have offered alternatives to the boppy.

I read the thread. I don't want something that is nursing specific. I don't want something that has just one purpose like "my breast friend" and other ones with pockets and straps and what not. I want just a C shape pillow that is as good or better than the boppy.

as far as breastfeeding pillows go by far the best thin gI have ever used a regular buckwheat pillow.


----------



## swtladyfare (Jul 30, 2005)

IMO The boppy wasen't very useful. I'm not a size 2 so the darn thing won't fit around my waist. If -I- were a doula I'd recommend that they try it without the pillow first and see if they felt like extra support later. It really is a shame to waste $50 on a product that I ended up using as a seat cushion (that u-shape makes ahem...certain postpartum difficulties hurt less when seated)

I'd try using pillows I already have first as they are easier to adjust. I found that the crook of my elbow let her nurse while I could read or hand sew easily. My sister had a c-section and couldn't bear the boppy, side-lying possition was her favorite.

If I was going to choose a pillow now, I'd go for the nursing nest or a wedge shape instead.


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

I just wanted to add that the "my brest friend" pillow is terrific! It is endorsed by Kathleen Huggins who wrote "The Nursing Mother's Companion".

I have two--one for at home and one for the car. I'm larger-breasted so I need to hold my breast to nurse an infant and this pillow has been perfect. With my first child, before I discovered the pillow, my arms and shoulders were killing me. It straps around your waist so it can't migrate away.

http://www.mybrestfriend.com/index.html


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

My brest friend pillow rules. When I'm at home, not one breastfeeding session has gone by that I have not used it. I'm lost without it when I go out in public hehe.

Bad on boppy!

Sherra


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
... if I ever need a breastfeeding pillow again, I am buying from a WAHM who supports breastfeeding

Me too.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow. Unbelievable. I bought my "boppy" from a WAHM on Ebay. It was super cute, baby snoopy fabric. At the time, I thought that it was a win/win situation to get a good product/help support a mama. Now I am thrilled that I didn't give "Boppy" a dime. Supporting the parents right to choice is one thing, denying that breastmilk is the best choice is another. I'm sick of it being so PC to FF and "shocking" to BF.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

what jerks. All about $$$$$ as usual


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I never used my boppy for more than baout 30 seconds. It was a gift. I didn't like it. I wasjust as happy to use my arms or pillows I already had. Ibought a boppy when I had baby #2 mainly because I thought it'd help me have two hands. I never even opened it and am about to give it away. Sad to see that they are all about the money, but you can't expect too much more froma huge company like that. I don't like them or any pillows liek that, but that's my personal nursing prefernce. Besides, it's cheaper to use pillows you already have on hand and even if you don't have some on hand, you can get a bunch of pillows for the price of a boppy.

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (7), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## sinistermommy (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow. Now I am really glad that my Boppy was a fake custom made for me by my best friend! I will have to tell her about this.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't have time to read all the other posts, so if this is a repeat I'm sorry!

In addition to many WAHM's who make all kinds of nursing pillows, La Leche League sells the following pillows:

Anna Nursing Pillow - Adjustable height, for singles or twins $50
My Breast Frind - Regular $40 & Travel size $22 - Wearable, built in back support
The Hugster - pattented design, back support$25

I never gave any thought as to why League didn't sell Boppy. Now we know I guess.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

It is a shame that Boppy doesn't take a strong pro-breastfeeding stance . . . .that being said, the boppy isn't completely useless. It really has been helpful in these early weeks. I wish someone had told me about any other nursing pillow . . . I didn't know. I'm happy i got the boppy at thrift store though. :LOL I would never give one as a gift--the My Brest Friend looks like it _would_ work a whole lot better! If I could afford it, I'd get it.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought the Boppy because I did think it was in support of BF but once it came time to use it, I really found it to be uncomfortable. I use My Breast Friend and I love it. I have recommended it to my friend who is having a baby in January.


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard the brest friend works better than the boppy. They can be bought at amazon.com. xoxo


----------



## goddessgold1 (Oct 29, 2006)

:


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
Any ideas as to what to suggest to my clients, if not a boppy? (i hate to say this, but I doubt most of them would be comfortable buying from a WAHM, and not a "real company"....not my sentiments, btw)

Thanks,
Kelly

I LOVED "My Breast friend" breastfeeding pillow much better than any Boppy..


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

When my dh went out to get 'a boppy' the week E. was born he came home with a longer version that was MUCH better. The reason why he chose it, it had aBF mom on the picture on front. ( this was in Germany in there Toys'r'us) I used a freinds once and never liked it as much as what I got. E still uses it as a body pillow.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I did but it got pulled for quoting and email and swearing. She said she would repost it minus the email and I could edit the swearing, but it never made it back up. I'll go post this now- thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten.

LOL! Sorry, it is just funny about the swearing part...


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Also, I liked My Brest Friend much better too, though the ribbing I got from relatives when the read the name was a little discerning, lol!

I won't buy a boppy now, ever, just from what I have read here. Thanks!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I was surprised it didn't actually say "breast" but just "brest," like best and rest, like, ahhh how comfy. I'd love it if it said breast, lol. It took me forever to find one online b/c I was misspelling it.

I am so glad now I reg'd for a MBF instead of a boppy! I'm going to start spreading the news amongst the soon to be mamas at work...


----------

